# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  IIS error

## erum_mirza

I m  facing below error on server while deploying /publishing site 
HTTP Error 500.19 - Internal Server Error

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/arc...rrors-in-iis-7

0x8007000d
The requested page cannot be accessed because the related configuration data for the page is invalid.

----------


## jdc2000

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/tro...500-19-webpage

----------

